# Another New One.... Iwc Aquatimer Gst 3536



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

When I embarked on buying a few watches (just 2 years back - it seems longer...!) it was originally so I had something else to wear when travelling so my GMT2 didnt get nicked etc... when I bought the GMT2 I faniced an SD... but the wait was too long (12months compared to 6 for the GMT!)... ever since then Ive hankered after an SD... but with a 5513 and the GMT ive not yet manged to convice myself that I really need the SD. Over the years Ive also hankered after an IWC and never thought Id ever buy one... then I discovered the Aquatimer 3536 and wondered if it could fulfil my SD cravings and get me an IWC in the process... well it arrived today... wow...:biggrin:





Ok its the Ti version of the 3536 - not the sought after one or so im told














that honour falls to the white/silver dial SS version... which I also could have had (the dealer had both) but I didnt much care for... I dont do white / silver dials these days...

SO whats its like? well, yes its very fucntional... Everyone raves about the IWC bracelets and I agree, theyre well built and very cool - you can adjust the links with something pointy like cocktail sticks... very clever. Ive actually undone and US cleaned all the links and pins this morning to get rid of previous owners grime  when did you ever manage that on any other watch? Bizarrely one thing in all the reviews that no one mentions is the braclet taper and the thin width round the clasp - yet everyone pans Rolex for this...







hmmm... Well maybe its cos the IWC is supremely comfy... im not sure why but this bracelet really works...

Another great feature is the bezel that only rotates if you push it down and twist, so its locked unless both sides are depressed at the same time... good for diving.... and timing the washing 



All in all its a great bit of kit... will it fulfil my SD cravings... well only time will tell...


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

WOW congrats Jon!









Fantastic watch and my favourite IWC diver too. Perfect combination IMO. I like the black dial too. The white dial version doesn't seem serious enough for me on such a watch.

Nice one mate!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers m8!

Ive done some more bracelet pics... Its all ti this one... and has no slop in it what so ever.

The pin setup - you push in the pin in the center of the link and then the link pin is free to slide out... genius! you can size your watch after dinner with a tooth pick if youve eaten too much...



















the hidden clasp button:







The more I think about it the more I think the problem people have with the Rolex bracelet is one of balance. They complain that the SS head of the watch is too heavy for the lighter weight of the bracelet (especially the earlier hollow / foled link versions). I actually have my Tudor Sub on a Fortis oyster bracelet which looks the same as the Rolex but doesnt taper towards the clasp and of course its a solid chunk of SS.

The IWC is totally balanced, maybe because its Ti or because its all solid... im not sure... anyway, as I said it works... absolutely. the watch never feels out of balance on the wrist and it sits properly and doesnt try to ride over the back of my wrist like my Rolex (and many others) do. It also helps that because all the links are removable and that the bracelet comes with some different sized links, so you can get the clasp exactly where you want it under your wrist


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Wooo, quality....


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

That's a beaut, and thanks for the pic of the bracelet adjustment system! I've heard good things about it, but have never understood how it worked before.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great buy Jon







:yes:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers guys! I cant take it off my wrist... its like it belongs there... maybe I should sell the others???


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JonW said:


> ... maybe I should sell the others???










I thought that when I bought a Rolex GMT Master II .......... guess what? ...... I kept the others and sold the Rolex


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

JonW said:


> Cheers guys! I cant take it off my wrist... its like it belongs there... maybe I should sell the others???


*You're not helping are you.!*

Jon

ANother top quality watch, this one is top of its game.

The bezel operation and link removal is a really nice ( and practical touch).!

You did well by going for the black dial, white would not have cut the mustard...

The bracelet taper is a nice point you raised. I have had 2 bracelets that have tapered from 22mm to 18mm and they are the most comfortable over the non-tapering...

...but it's personal preference for each of us at the end of the day.

Another great score.

Let me off load a few more so I can be first in line for the Great Jon sell off.!

Thanks

deano


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Beautiful watch, Jon, and thanks for the bracelet detail, something you could only get from a knowledgeable owner!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Deano - I know mate... Its a skill I was born with! 

I was going to do some bezel pics, but found a great youtube video from the master (Roger Ruegger) which amused me... it simple and effective, and you wonder why all dive watches dont have this... hmmm...

The white/silver SS version seems to be highly prized as the Japanese have collected them up... its not my thing luckily... tho at least i fondled one before I made my decision.









Agreed - the bracelet is a personaly preference. and for me it varies with different watches... the Rolex case seems better on a wider strap but this one at least seems to have been designed by the same guys who designed the watch and not just added as an afterthought etc.

LOL - I already had a good sell off to get this one... 



oldfogey said:


> Beautiful watch, Jon, and thanks for the bracelet detail, something you could only get from a knowledgeable owner!


Cheers mate! Im glad you enjoyed the post.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

ANOTHER great watch!!!!!!! Me thinks you've been spending a lot


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hippo - this seems not to be a cheap hobby...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Smart watch John. I used to have the newer AT. That's a cool piece you have though.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers Paul - when researching I found your posts about yours... that was a stunner. I checked out the new Costeau blue/orange one at my local AD but for some reason I wasnt taken with it like I was with the older GSTs...







The downside is these older ones seem to be getting tougher to find now which suprised me...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

JonW said:


> Cheers Paul - when researching I found your posts about yours... that was a stunner. I checked out the new Costeau blue/orange one at my local AD but for some reason I wasnt taken with it like I was with the older GSTs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw Paul's new style Aquatimer & was mightily impressed by it. The quality was outstanding & it was nice to see a diver with an internal bezel so well executed. To my mind it knocks the spots off any Rolex I've evr seen (just my opinion not trying to start an arguement!).

I must admit that the original Aquatimer as being something of a grail watch for me. I have a question though - are black dialled stainless stell versions available or did the stainless steel version only come with the white dial? Needless to say I'd prefer the stainless steel version with the black dial - just like Jon's but in stainless steel









Fantastic watch Jon - enjoy it


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Another nice watch you have there Jon & great pics again.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very, very, very nice indeed Jon 

As for that hand set, as well as the braclet and Bezel







As you can see I like it


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Paulus - I feel these are an a par with Rolex quaity wise when looking at the watch head. Although the IWC has the clever bezel, the SD has the HEV... however, even tho I am a fan of the newer Rolex bracelets (SELs and solid links) and dont mind the pressed clasp (tho the new clasps on say the TOG are lovely) I would say that the bracelet system on the IWC is streets ahead but it has a major flaw... its hard to fit a strap as you need to buy a special shaped strap from IWC and spend crazy money - the Rolex takes any 20mm strap you have lying about in the watchbox...









So it seems you pay yer money and take your choice. Personally, I wouldnt wear a SD on anything other than its bracelet for 99% of the time, so ive no issue with the IWC bracelet fixings as I will also wear that mostly on its bracelet and not a strap....

I dont think these came in SS with black dial - tho I cant understand why not... they have dials and cases that look to be interchangable... howvere whilst I am a Ti fan, I would also say not to discount Ti IWCs. They are made of a toughened Ti it seems and the very dark look the watch has is fantastic - it seems to be darker in low light and lighter in sunlight, very moody 

Alan - Cheers m8! youre very kind.

Phil - you need to sell a couple and get hold of one of these mate, you would love it. One thing ive not mentioned is the size. its 42mm - but the case and bezel are the same size, and its low height, so it wears sensible. the dial is wide, plain and matt giving a very clear read area contrasted only with the white indicies and hands. I'll do some lume shots but the lume is bizarre on these... more later...


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow, beautiful watch Jon. You certainly have been busy!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers mate!

Paulus... theres a ss with black dial on ebay for sensible money actually... and its just been IWC serviced.. ohhhh.... Item 300050752247


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Hmmm... only the less sought after Ti version, huh?

You are so gonna give me healthy discount when you inevitably flip it and I inevitably get sucked into buying it...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well thats what I was told when I spoke to my local vinatge watch shop... the guy there knows his stuff... aparently the Japanese love the silver/white dialed SS most then the Ti and then the newer ones...

















I cant see me flipping it anytime soon... its lurvely....









Ok, so no lume shot of this one... well i had a few PMs asking... so here it is.... this watch is a bit strange. IWC took it upon themselves to use Tritum and Luminova on the same dial (bear in mind this is an early one - circa 1998) so has the early non surrounded indicies, T marked dial. If you look at the lume shot the hands and the 12 oclock dont show up much. In fact at night it takes about 60mins before the indicies calm down and then its almost gone by the morning. The hands/12oclock and pearl are about level with the indicies after 60mins and its very legible... as the night wears on the hands/12/pip stay the same as the indices receed. all in all it works... but ive no real idea why they did it. Often you see these watches with the newer all SL dials as these are changed at service time.


----------

